# Acer Aspire 7520 Restory Factory Setting



## pacmakaveli (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi

I need to restore my laptop to its factory settings but i cant. Not long ago i installed windows 7 & i had a error half way through but sorted that now & got vista back & the factory settings partition is gone i think its gone because when i installed windows 7. This is what i do to restore factory settings, i go to 

Acer eRecovery Management, then down to restore, then restore system to factory default, then it asks for password i put my password in, then it says Confirm Restore, this will restore your system & overwrite all files on C: drive. Do you want to continue, i click yes then click start then ok then it just reboots my laptop & dont restore to factory settings like it should do. I have restored my laptop before many of times but cant now :4-dontkno

I bought a Acer Aspire 7520 Vista Windows Driver Recovery CD Restore Disk which i thought it would let me restore to factory settings but it wont. I had to re install vista then i used that disk to get all my drivers back. My laptop is working better that it was but i want to restore to factory setting is there a way i can get back the factory settings partition.

Thanks


----------



## pacmakaveli (Dec 16, 2008)

Come on someone must be able to help, thanks


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Most laptops AFAIK has the recovery partition in the HDD. So if installing Windows 7, deleted this partition, then IMO there is no other way for you to restore to default unless you use a recovery CD for your model from ACER. Try getting one from ACER (I do not know if it will cost something or if it's free).


----------



## pacmakaveli (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi

I bought a Acer Aspire 7520 Vista Windows Driver Recovery CD Restore Disk, from here http://www.user-guides.co.uk/cddown...a-Driver-Recovery-CD-Restore-Disk-155755.html it does say that i can retore to factory setup but i cant & dont know how to do it. It says on that link You can also use this CD Disk If you just need to return your software broken Laptop back to the factory setup.

Thanks for your help


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi that is only a driver disc not a os recovery disc you need the os recovery disc


----------



## pacmakaveli (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi

os is operating system yeah, i have got a vista disk i re installed vista then i used that disk to recover my drivers, then i tried to restore to factory setting but it still wouldnt work.

Cheers


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi as Triggerfinger mentioned when you installed win7 it would most likely have wiped the recovery partition


----------



## pacmakaveli (Dec 16, 2008)

Ok cheers mate


----------

